# Makrelen schmecken nicht !!! ???



## Dorschkiller (22. September 2001)

Hallo ihr KöcheIn der letzten Zeit, treffe ich immer wieder Angler, die mit ihren gefangenen Makrelen nichts anzufangen vermögen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Nur Räuchern ist, obwohl sehr schmackhaft, eher langweilig.
Man kann sich an Makrelen auch sehr leicht 
" Überessen "Nun habe ich ein Rezept für Makrelen, daß sich echt bewährt hat und das alle immer wieder gerne essen.Jetzt kommt`s   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bernd-Otto`s
Gegrillte Makrelen
Zutaten : ( für eine Person )1. Mittlere Makrele1.Tomate in dünne Streifen geschnitten.
1.kleine Zwiebel in dünne Streifen geschnitten.
Speckscheiben dünn geschnitten
Butter
2.Rosmarinzweige ( kleine ) ***
Salbeiblätter ****** oder Knoblauch in dünnen Scheiben( Bei mehreren Portionen dementsprechend mehr )Zubereitung :
Makrele mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen.
Den Bauch mit den Kräutern oder dem Knoblauch füllen.
Alu-Folie mit Butter einfetten.
Dann die Makrele auf das eingefettete, reißfeste Stück Alu-Folie aufrecht legen.Oben drauf die Speckscheibe, Tomatenscheiben und die Zwiebelscheiben legen.Zuletzt ein paar Butterflocken auf den Rücken legen und die Alu-Folie fest verschließen. Ca. 15 Minuten  auf den nicht zu heißen Holzkohlegrill legen.
Viel Spaß beim NachgrillenBernd

------------------
The Past-Master of Dorsch


----------



## chippog (22. September 2001)

makrellen machen mich mächtig krassssss!regel nummer 1: makrelen selber fangen.regel nummer 1: immer eis dabei haben, wenn&acute;s auf makrelen geht.regel nummer 1: makrele immer, ja immer, gleich auf eis legen.regel nummer 2: makrele am fangtag zubereiten.regel nummer 3: makrelen erst bei der zubereitung vom eis nehmen und ausnehmen.regel nummer 4: makrelen, die länger als 24 stunden eingefroren waren als köder benutzen oder zur not räuchern, letzteres jedoch spätestens nach einer woche.regel nummer 5: makrelen nicht zu häufig essen.wer sich an diese "5" regeln hält, wird sich so schnell nicht überfressen.rasche rezeptetips aus schweden.rezept 1: makrele vom eis nehmen, ausnehmen, in heissem wasser, salz und so zusetzen, ziehen lassen und gleich nach belieben verzehren.rezept 2: ausgenommene makrele innen salzen, in alufolie im backofen garen und gleich usw...rezept 3: ausgenommene makrelen filetieren, mit haut aber ohne bauchgräten salzen, in roggenmehl wälzen und goldbraun braten. stampfkartoffeln salat und preiselbeeren (typisch schwedisch und lecker!) dazu reichenrezept 4: ausgenommene makrelen filetieren, mit haut aber ohne gräten, also auch die seitenliniengräten wegschneiden, was dreieckig geformte filets ergibt, salzen, und mit einem gemisch aus angebratenen zwiebeln und dosentomaten, die eine stunde geköchelt haben, in eine auflaufform geben. weitere zutaten können pfeffer, zum beispiel ganzer grüner, ingwer und auch hühnerbrühenwürfel sein. im backofen bei zirka 170°c mindestens 20 minuten backen. hervorragend kalt aufs brot....!bei allen rezepten kan nach belieben dill benutzt werden. ausserdem kann "zur not" auch bier, kräftiger weisswein oder leichterer rotwein gereicht werden. trinken muss schon jeder selber.rezept 5: für die ganz harten und sushifreaks... filetierte makrelen, siehe rezept 4, dreiecksfilets mit haut , eintüten, über nacht einfrieren und am nächsten tag zu sushi reichen. vor dem auftauen in scheibchen schneiden. für den ders mag = totengaiel !!!!!wohl bekomms und
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Hauslaigner (22. September 2001)

Ich esse Makrellen fast immer als Steckerlfisch. Hmmm köstlich! Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, mich damit zu überfressen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Supporter (23. September 2001)

Werde es mal probieren,haben ja genug Makrelen aus Norge mitgebracht

------------------





 Gruß aus Ostwestfalen


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. September 2001)

Hast recht Erich.
Meine Frau kriege ich an so einen Stand nie vorbei,ehe sie nicht eine Makrele hat.
Ein Genuss allererster Sahne.
Kannte ich auch vorher noch nicht.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## havkat (23. September 2001)

Habe mich schon mehrmals an Makrelen überfressen!
Knackfrisch aus dem Wasser u. umgehend geräuchert oder gegrillt. (@Dorschkiller: Superrezept!)
Na und? Gibt doch Aquavit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2001)

Genau chippog, das fehlte noch bei allen Makrelenrezepten:
Bei so nem fettigen Essen nie den Schnaps danach vergessen!!!
MfG
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Thomas9904 am 24-09-2001 um 06:56.]


----------



## chippog (24. September 2001)

von euch scheint ja noch keiner diese fantastischen makrelen gegessen zu haben, die der begnadete angler liebevoll in einen schwarzen plastiksack gesteckt hat, damit sie auch von der sonne so richtig schön verwöhnt werden, um sie dann nach mehrmonatigem einfrieren als krönung eines festessen auf den tisch zu zaubern. wenn dann das ranzige makrelenfett im hals so richtig schön jojo spielt, hilft aller aquavit der welt nicht mehr. prost mahlzeit. solche makrelen benutze ich nicht einmal mehr als rubby dubby.... genug geschwärmt. lieber eine perfekte makrele und trotzdem einen aquavit. in diesem sinne:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------

